# FU über Ethernet ansprechen



## sven (23 Oktober 2006)

Hallo,

weiß jemand, ob man einen über PB an die CPU angeschlossenen FU (insbesondere SEW) über Ethernet erreichen kann?

Aufbau im einzelnen:
SEW MovidriveB über Profibus an CP315 PN/DP angeschlossen
CPU315 PN/DP über Ethernet erreichbar

oder

SEW MovidriveB über Profibus an CP315 DP angeschlossen
CPU315 DP über Profibus an CP4?? angeschlossen
CPU4?? über Ethernet erreichbar

Hat zu den Kombinationen jemand eine Idee?

Danke und eine ruhige Woche
Sven


----------



## MW (23 Oktober 2006)

Schau mal bei www.sew-eurodrive.de verbei, ich da das gelesen was du machen möchtest
http://www.sew-eurodrive.de/news/2006-06-23_1153123918.htm




oder die Doku: MOVITOOLS® - Anbindung über Ethernet an SIMATIC S7 
http://sew-eurodrive.de/download/pdf/11351918.pdf


----------



## Ralle (23 Oktober 2006)

Ich glaube er will von Ethernet über die CPU und Profibus auf den Umrichter, so ein Routing geht m.E. nicht.
Bei einer Eterneth-CPU und einem Panel an MPI ist es mir jedenfalls nicht gelungen über Ethernet bis zum Panel "durchzurouten".


----------



## MW (24 Oktober 2006)

Ralle schrieb:


> Ich glaube er will von Ethernet über die CPU und Profibus auf den Umrichter, so ein Routing geht m.E. nicht.
> Bei einer Eterneth-CPU und einem Panel an MPI ist es mir jedenfalls nicht gelungen über Ethernet bis zum Panel "durchzurouten".


 
Hm möglich, doch was er genau machen will hat er leider nicht geschrieben. Wenn er den FU nur für die Parametrierung bzw. Diagnose über Movitools erreichen will, wäre das was in der Doku: "Movitools - Anbindung über Ethernet an Siemens S7" beschrieben ist wohl das richtige. Soweit ich das gelesen habe benötigt er dafür aber ein Kostenpflichtigen S7-Baustein zum "Durchleiten" der Daten von SEW.

Wenn er ihn aber über Ethernet steuern möchte, muss er wohl was anderes probieren zb.: einen eigenen Baustein zum umsetzen schreiben !??


----------



## Ralle (24 Oktober 2006)

@MW

Ja, du hast Recht, jetzt hab ich es auch gefunden, SEW hat da was zurechtgebastelt. so daß mit Hilfe eines Funktionsbausteins mit Movitools gearbeitet werden kann. Eigentlich eine feine Sache.


----------



## Maxl (24 Oktober 2006)

Thema SEW:

Hab das ganze im Einsatz, zwar noch eine Beta-Version, funktioniert im großen und ganzen aber sehr gut. Es gibt sowohl eine Variante zum Routing von MPI auf die Regler als auch von Ethernet. Hab das ganze mal auf Herz und Nieren geprüft. Kann das Prüfprotokoll gern mal hier reinstellen.

MPI:
Sehr langsam, außerdem ist der Baustein fehlerhaft und unzuverlässig, und hat keinerlei Timeout-Routinen eingebaut. Aber für die einfache Diagnose von Zuhause aus per Modem reichts.

Ethernet
Um einiges schneller und zuverlässiger als die MPI-Variante. Funktioniert jedoch (derzeit) nur mit CP343/443 - mit der PN-Schnittstelle bei 31x-PN/DP funktioniert die Sache nicht, da sich keine TCP-Verbindungen projektieren lassen.
Nachteil: Einbindung ist sehr aufwändig, Bausteinnummern für AG_SEND/AG_RECV werden fest vorgegeben (da in Know-How-geschütztem Baustein aufgerufen). Die Beta-Version, die ich habe, benötigt außerdem den OB121 (lässt sich mit etwas Aufwand aber umgehen)


Allgemeines
Die Bausteine sind pro S7-CPU lizenzpflichtig (~300€). Ob das dafürsteht, muss jeder für sich selber entscheiden.
Bei Movidrive B und den UFP11A läuft das ganze per DPV1 ab, Scope ist möglich. Bei älteren Geräten wird der Parameterkanal blockiert, außerdem funktioniert Scope nicht.


mfg
Maxl


----------



## Maxl (24 Oktober 2006)

Abseits davon noch:

Jeder SEW-Umrichter nicht Ausnahme der Movidrive compact hat eine RS485-Schnittstelle, die verdrahtet werden kann (beim MC07 etwas umständlich über ein RJ10-Kabel). Über diese Schnittstelle können mit Hilfe eines UWS11A (oder USS11A - bin mir jetzt nicht ganz sicher) bis zu 32 Umrichter zusammengehängt werden (funktioniert auch mit 36), und per RS232 gemeinsam angesprochen werden. Ethernet/RS232 Umsetzer gibts dann ab 130€; Ethernet/RS485-Umsetzer ab ca. 150€.


Lenze:
Für Lenze ist mir nur eine halbwegs vernünftige Variante bekannt:
Mit Hilfe des USB-CAN Umsetzers kann man per CAN auf die Lenze-Antriebe Online gehen. Wird nun ein Ethernet-USB Gateway eingesetzt, sollte dies auch den Betrieb per Ethernet ermöglichen.


mfg
Maxl


----------



## Maxl (4 November 2006)

Und noch was

Die Firma Deltalogic (siehe Banner oben links) hat den Treiber für ihren NetLink Pro (Umsetzer Ethernet - Profibus) so angepasst, dass damit auch auf SEW-Umrichter, welche am Profibus hängen bzw. welche am SBus hinter einem UFP11A-DPV1 hängen, zugegriffen werden kann.

Es sind alle Funktionen nutzbar, die MoviTools bietet, mit 1 Einschränkung:
Die Funktion "Aktualisieren" im MTManager erkennt nur jeden dritten oder vierten Umrichter am Profibus. Wird die Profibus-Adresse direkt eingegeben (rechte Seite), ist der Zugriff auf alle Umrichter möglich!

Hr. Hönle hat mir angeboten, sich diese Einschränkung mal bei mir in der Firma anzusehen - jedoch hab ich auf dieses Angebot noch nicht eingehen können. Ich denke in Nürnberg ist Gelegenheit, darüber zu sprechen.



Da der NetLink Pro DPV1 unterstützt, sollten damit theoretisch auch alle anderen Umrichter wie Simodrive, Sinamics usw. ansprechen lassen.

mfg
Maxl


----------



## sven (5 November 2006)

*Hallo gemeinsam*

Hallo zusammen,

habe mich wohl versehentlich ein wenig ausgeklinkt.

Ich habe mit der Hotline von SEW telefoniert und die Lösung meines Problems bekommen. Nur leider ist die Lösung keine Lösung.

Die entsprechende Software von SEW funktioniert nur mit einem seperaten CP. Wir wollen in unserere Fa. jedoch in Zukunft ohne CP arbeiten. Trick ist ja, das Siemens eine CPU namenes PN/DP verkauft.
Lt. SEW ist die von SEW geschriebene Software hier nicht einsetzbar, man benötigt den externen PB CP. Die von mir gewünschte Variante hat, lt. SEW, "Siemens blockiert um ihre CPs weiter verkaufen zu können". Ich würde demnächst nochmal strohdumm bei Siemens eine Meinung einholen, könnte jedoch etwas dauern.

Die Idee mit Deltalogic werde ich mir jetzt zu Gemüte führen.

Vielen Dank für die Diskussion.


----------



## Maxl (5 November 2006)

sven schrieb:


> Die von mir gewünschte Variante hat, lt. SEW, "Siemens blockiert um ihre CPs weiter verkaufen zu können". Ich würde demnächst nochmal strohdumm bei Siemens eine Meinung einholen, könnte jedoch etwas dauern.


Ich denke mal, das kannst Du Dir sparen, da
- Du einerseits von Siemens sicherlich keine Auskunft darüber erhalten wirst
- ich andererseits der Meinung bin, dass es sehrwohl auch möglich wäre, die Software von SEW auf die PN/DP-Varianten anzupassen!

Die Kommunikation zwischen MoviTools und der S7 erfolgt per TCP-Port 300. Derzeit muss eine Verbindung in NetPro projektiert werden, welche passiv zu einer "unspezifizierten Station" aufgebaut wird. Dies ist derzeit nur beim Einsatz eines CP möglich!

Die PN/DP-Varianten bieten aber sehrwohl die Möglichkeit, über TCP-Verbindungen zu kommunizieren, nur halt nicht über Verbindungsprojektierung, sondern per Parametrier-DB und ladbare Bausteine. Ich hab mich mal ein bisschen in diese Bausteine eingelesen, und bin der Meinung, dass sich mit diesen Bausteinen CPU-seitig sehr wohl das gleiche Verhalten nachbilden lässt wie mit einem CP. Jeder kann sich nun seine eigene Meinung bilden...........


Aber eine Lösung ist mittelfristig in Sicht: SEW bietet für Movidrive B bereits eine ProfiNET-Karte an, Feldbus-Gateways mit ProfiNET werden wohl auch bald kommen. Dann sind die Umrichter direkt erreichbar.

Und in der Zwischenzeit ist der NetLink sicher die Lösung, die am wenigsten Zeit und Nerven kostet 


mfg
Maxl


----------

